# Difference between the Santos Opaline vs Medium



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know the difference between the Santos Silvered Opaline (WSSA0029) vs the Santos medium (WSSA0010)?

Try as I might, I can’t figure it out. 

Thank you!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

The only difference is strap and deployant clasp.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f481/car...coming-4674659-post51029555.html#post51029555


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

